# Happy Birthday, I Love Translating!



## EVAVIGIL

May you eat a lot of cakes today, and blow only a few candles!
http://images.picsearch.com/is?2222597899589
All the best from your colleague,
EVA.


----------



## Fernando

Felicidades, ILT, por tu 18 cumpleaños.


----------



## Laia

Felicidades,

Laia


----------



## Mei

*MUCHAS FELICIDADES ILT!!!!!!!!!!!!  *

Mei


----------



## Agnès E.

Joyeux anniversaire, très chère amie !


----------



## DDT

*BUONCOMPLEANNO!!!​*
DDT


----------



## belén

Querídisimisimisimi raniti,

Muchas felicidades en un día tan especial. Que disfrutes mucho junto con los tuyos.

Un cuac, un croc y un beso,

Belén


----------



## hunny7

*BON ANNIVERSAIRE!!!  *


----------



## ElaineG

Happy birthday!  Don't worry, you still look like a lovely young tadpole to me!


----------



## Monnik

*Estas son las mañanitas *
*Que cantaba el rey David, *
*Y a las muchachas bonitas *
*Se las cantamos así. *
*Despierta, mi bien despierta! *
*Mira, que ya amaneció; *

*Ya los pajaritos cantan, **La luna ya se metió.* 







http://images.google.com.mx/imgres?...sical+notes%22&svnum=10&hl=es&lr=lang_en&sa=N
​


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Feliz Ranitaños Reinita!

 quabrazotes,
cuchu

aquí estás​


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Croac, croac*
*cantaba la rana*
*croac, croac*
*debajo del agua*
*croac, croac*
*su cumple festejaba*
*croac, croac*
*mientras nos ayudaba*
*croac, croac*
*y en WR brincaba*
*Muchas Felicidades*
*Te vuelvo a mandar la foto del recuerdo *​


----------



## lauranazario

Una cálida felicitación en tu cumpleaños, ILT.
Ahora falta sentamos a compartir y a charlar sobre las cosas buenas de la vida. 

Un abrazo achocolatado,
Laura N.


----------



## Eugin

*Muy feliz cumple, ILT!!! *​ 
*Que lo pases de 10, ¡con la menor cantidad posible de trabajo!!  *


*Un gran saludo!!*


----------



## alc112

Feliz cumple ILT!!
QUe la pases super bien!!
No te olvides de dejarnos un pedacito de torta!!


----------



## Roi Marphille

Felicidades!!!

abrazos de tío Roi


----------



## América

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Muchísimas FELICIDADES!!!!!! que pases un lindo happy y que tengas un buen año.


----------



## nichec

I'm seriously wondering if I should write all this in Chinese since you love translating 

Well, allow me to be old-fashioned (NO! I'm still young ) May you get what you love and love what you get


----------



## Arrobayaju

*!!!   F E L I Z     C U M P L E A Ñ O S    I L T  !!!*

Aunque desde hace poco estoy conectado de verdad con los foros, me he podido dar cuenta de que tu sí que estás en la jugada. Con casi 3300 posts se puede decir que definitivamente you love translating.  

!Que pases un feliz día, y que sean muchos 20 de febrero más!


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡MUCHÍSIMAS FELICIDADES ILT!!!!!!  


Alundra.


----------



## elroy

*A NUESTRA ESTIMADA*

*MODERADORA MEXICANA*

_*¡FELIZ CUMPLE!* _​


----------



## ILT

Eva:  Muchas gracias por llegar temprano a la fiesta con el pastel, se veía y sabía muy rico.  

Fernando: Gracias, tú sí que te diste cuenta que ahora sí YA SOY MAYOR DE EDAD 

Laia:  Muchas gracias por tus felicitaciones y por venir a la fiesta.

Mei: Muchas gracias, tus felicitaciones le agregaron color a esta reunión entre amigos.

Agnès: Thanks! The cake was so beautiful I didn't even want to cut it, but you noticed everyone wanted a big piece of that!! Also, thanks for speaking French at the party, I really need to improve the little French I know... ejem, not the little French person, but the scarce knowledge I have of the beautiful French language 

DDT:  Tra me e te, eo prego felice di vederti il comoin cui sei, percio colorato! Grazie infinite   (Please forgive this poor attempt at replying in Italian)

Be: ¿Viste lo rápido que volaron los pastelitos? Te quedaron de lujo, ¡gracias amiga!

Hunny:  Thanks!  It's great to have you here at the party 

Elaine:  Glad to hear those creams are doing what they're supposed to do   Thanks for coming The panda was a hit!

Monnik: ¡La serenata estuvo genial! Ahora resulta que todos saben cantar con mariachi  ¿Escuchaste qué afinadito estuvo el coro de WR? Espero que los músicos no hayan querido cobrar indemnización 

Xchu: Gracias por el libro, por tu presencia y por tus consejos. Me da mucho gusto que hayas asistido y la hayas pasado bien. ¿O crees que no te escuché cantar State of Maine Song with mariachi? 

Tigger: Esa foto está genial, ¡de veras que a los paparazzis no se les va una! Gracias por venir, es bonito vernos en los foros, y mejor aún vernos en una fiesta 

Laura:  Muchas gracias por los consejos, por la visita, y por ¡el chocolate!  Te quedó delicioso 

Eugin: Definitivamente seguí tu consejo y me pasé todo el día buscando la forma (la forma de evitar el trabajo y disfrutar de la fiesta, jejeje)

Alc:  ¡Muchas gracias por venir! ¿De cuál pastel comiste?  ¿Verdad que todos estaban deliciosos?

Roi, tío Roi:  Un gusto enorme de que hayas venido, ¡gracias!

América:  Tanta jovialidad seguro tiene que ser contagiosa. ¡Gracias!

Nichec: Thanks for not writing in Chinese, my knowledge of Chinese rivals with my knowledge of astrophysics. But yes, I got what I love (all the friends who came over), and I loved what I got (a great party!)

Arrobayaju: Pues quizás no tengas mucho tiempo en el foro, pero me da mucho gusto que te hayas animado a participar en esta fiesta. ¡Gracias por venir!

Alundra:  Muchas gracias por tus buenos deseos y por venir.

Elroy: Thanks!  I'm glad to see you here.


----------



## Kelly B

...and many happy returns of the day!


----------



## *Cowgirl*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ILT

Kelly and Cowgirl:

Thanks for coming and making sure the party doesn't end too son.

We still have cake, and we never run out of piñas coladas!


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Day, G!*  I almost missed the party!  _Whew!  _


----------



## GenJen54

Aye, aye....how tarde am I.  Feliz cumpleanos! Perhaps this little offering will make your day!


----------



## Whodunit

*Oh my gosh, I am late! But no matter how late I congratulate you, it is still heartfelt and sincere. *

*¡Happy Birthday, ILT!*​


----------



## ILT

Wow M Pollo!  Seeing you is always a joy.

GenJen: after the pinas coladas, Margaritas are definitely in order. Hopefully it won't be too much 

Whodunit:  Better late that never! Thanks for coming - By the way, loved your bio


----------



## Outsider

Congratulations and Keep Translating.
​


----------



## ILT

Thanks for joining the party Outsider; with all the nice help received from all these nice foreros, of course I intend on continue translating!


----------



## asm

MUCHAS FELICIDADES ATRASADAS A LA PAISANA. QUE LA HAYAS PASADO MUY BIEN





			
				EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> May you eat a lot of cakes today, and blow only a few candles!
> http://images.picsearch.com/is?2222597899589
> All the best from your colleague,
> EVA.


----------



## Lems

Feliz aniversário, ILT!!

Saludos desde Brasil.

Lems
___________
Como se dice en inglés: "Mi suegra no viene a cenar hoy"?
Yessssssssss


----------



## Cath.S.

*JOYEUX *
*ANNIVERSAIRE, *
*I.L.T. *!​ 
Pour toi !


----------



## ILT

Thanks for coming asm, it's very thoughtful of you 

Lems, muito obrigada, it's always a pleasure to share a space with you

Egueule: It's great to have you back and great to have you at the party , thanks for the fireworks, they were great!


----------

